# Metro 2033 Cheats - Wie geht das?



## Franzmann106 (16. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend 

Ich hab ein Problem. Und zwar komme ich bei Metro2033 nicht weiter (Mission tote Stadt), Ich habe Stundenlang versucht, let'splays angesehen, foren durchkämmt und komplettlösungen studieren, ich schaffe es einfach nicht, es geht nicht. 

Jetzt wollte ich für diese Mission ausnahmsweise mal cheaten, aber das mit den CHeats funktioniert bei mir nicht. Man soll ja - ich zitiere- folgendes machen:

Um Cheats in Metro 2033 zu aktivieren, müsst ihr die Datei user.cfg  mit dem Texteditor bearbeiten. Diese findet ihr bei Windows 7 unter  "C:\Benutzer\*Euer_Name*\AppData\Local\4AGames\Metro 2033".
 Dort sind Cheats vorzufinden, die nur von "off" auf "on" gestellt  werden müssen. Um den God-Mode zu aktivieren, muss z.B. der Eintrag  "g_global_god off" in "g_global_god on" geändert werden. Für eine  unbegrenzte Anzahl von Munition muss der Eintrag von "g_unlimitedammo  off" in "g_unlimitedammo on" geändert werden.
 Falls die Einträge noch nicht vorhanden sind, können sie einfach  hinzugefügt werden. Das Speichern nicht vergessen und das Spiel starten.


So jetzt hab ich aber 2 Probleme. Erstens gibt es den ordner "AppData" unter C/Benutzeer/*name* nicht. Das zweite Problem wäre, das im ordner von Metro 2033 (den ich dann unter **name** .- eigene Dokumente - 4agames - metro 2033) gefunden habe, der angepriesene Datei User.cfg gar nicht drin ist. 

Habe ich "an der falschen Stelle" gesucht oder warum gibt es diese Dateien nicht?


ratlose grüße von Franzmann 106


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Juli 2014)

Geh auf Start und geb unten in der Programmsuchzeile:              %Appdata%                  ein. Dann bist du erstmal im Appdata Ordner für Roaming, wenn du oben im Baumverzeichnis nochmal auf Appdata drückst biste dann am richtigen Ort.


----------



## Franzmann106 (17. Juli 2014)

Da steht "Es wurden keine Suchergebnisse gefunden" ..


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Juli 2014)

du hast das auch richtig mit den Prozentzeichen eingegeben?


----------



## PcJuenger (17. Juli 2014)

Muss man net erstmal einstellen, dass man ausgeblendete Ordner angezeigt haben möchte? Appdata ist ja normalerweise net sichtbar


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Juli 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Muss man net erstmal einstellen, dass man ausgeblendete Ordner angezeigt haben möchte? Appdata ist ja normalerweise net sichtbar



nein, zumindest bei mir nicht


----------



## PcJuenger (17. Juli 2014)

Falls er's doch machen muss: Anzeigen versteckter Dateien - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## Franzmann106 (17. Juli 2014)

Danke an beide, es hat geklappt, ich habe den Ordner User.cfg gefunden. Aber nun habe ich ein weiteres problem: Ich soll ja den Eintrag g_global_god off ändern, den gibt es aber nicht,... 

(vorsicht - lang!)

_show_subtitles 0
ai::feel_vision off
ai::feel_vision_ex off
ai::graph off
ai::graph::links off
ai::graph::normals off
ai::graph::radius 10.
ai::look_body off
ai::look_head off
ai::path::detail off
ai::path::patrol off
ai::path::vertex off
ai::patrol off
ai::space_restrictions off
aim_assist 1.
unbindall
bind changemenumap kESCAPE
bind wpn_1 k1
bind wpn_2 k2
bind wpn_3 k3
bind wpn_4 k4
bind wpn_5 k5
bind medkit kQ
bind forward kW
bind use kE
bind wpn_reload kR
bind time kT
bind wpn_next kLBRACKET
bind wpn_prev kRBRACKET
bind crouch kLCONTROL
bind lstrafe kA
bind back kS
bind rstrafe kD
bind wpn_light kF
bind gasmask kG
bind console kGRAVE
bind sprint kLSHIFT
bind crouch_toggle kZ
bind accel kX
bind nightvision kN
bind map kM
bind jump kSPACE
bind cam_zoom_out kSUBTRACT
bind cam_zoom_in kADD
bind pause kPAUSE
bind up kUP
bind left kLEFT
bind right kRIGHT
bind down kDOWN
bind wpn_fire mouse0
bind wpn_aim mouse1
bind nightvision x_dpad_up
bind gasmask x_dpad_down
bind wpn_next x_dpad_left
bind wpn_prev x_dpad_right
bind changemenumap x_start
bind map x_back
bind sprint x_left_thumb
bind wpn_light x_right_thumb
bind time x_left_shoulder
bind wpn_reload x_right_shoulder
bind jump x_a
bind crouch_toggle x_b
bind use x_x
bind medkit x_y
bind wpn_aim x_left_trigger
bind wpn_fire x_right_trigger
dbg_cameratrack 0
fast_wpn_change 0
g_autopickup on
g_debug_levels_enabled 0
g_diff_start 0
g_game_difficulty 0
g_input_hand 0
g_laser 1
g_quick_hints 1
g_show_crosshair on
gamepad_preset 0
inv_y_controller 0
invert_y_axis off
joy_sens_adhersion 0.8
joy_sens_aiming_x 0.4
joy_sens_frict 0.5
joy_sens_linear 0.
joy_sens_x 1.
lang_sound de
lang_text de
mouse_aim_sens 0.208
mouse_sens 0.4
msaa 0
ph_advanced_physX 0
ph_ce_sound_distance 70.
ph_ce_sound_maxvelocity 50.
ph_ce_sound_minvelocity 1.
ph_dump_stats 0
ph_enable_int_coll 1
physx_connect_to_agperfmon 0
physx_connect_to_debugger 0
r_af_level 0
r_api 0
r_bloom_threshold 0.01
r_can_miniformat 0
r_dao 0
r_dbg_portals 0
r_dbg_stereo_auto_separation 1
r_dbg_texture_usage 0
r_deblur_dist 10.
r_dvd 1
r_dx11_dof 1
r_dx11_tess 1
r_exp_temporal 0
r_fullscreen on
r_gamma 1.
r_gi 0
r_gi_distance 16.
r_gi_intensity 2.
r_gi_overlap 0.5
r_gi_quality 0.4
r_hud_weapon on
r_light_frames2sleep 10
r_mipcolor 0
r_msaa_level 0
r_quality_level 2
r_res_hor 1280
r_res_vert 1024
r_safe_area 0
r_sun_depth_far_bias 0.
r_sun_depth_far_scale 1.
r_sun_depth_near_bias -0.
r_sun_depth_near_scale 1.
r_sun_near_border 0.666
r_sun_near_range 16.
r_sun_tsm_bias -0.
r_sun_tsm_projection 0.3
r_supersample 1.
r_vsync off
s_dbg_peak_meter 1
s_dbg_portals 0
s_hdr_graph 0
s_master_volume 0.50
s_music_volume 0.50
sick_camera 0.
sick_fov 45.
sick_mblur 0.
sick_mouse 0.
sick_slowmo 0.
stats off
vibration 3
xbox_state_data (15,1()


mehr ist nicht drin. Bin ich blind hab ich schon wieder was falsch gemacht oder was ist jetzt los?


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Juli 2014)

dann trag in per Hand ein. Gibt bei fast allen Spielen User.cfg, Konsolenbefehle und Startkommandos die du per Hand eintragen kannst.


----------



## Franzmann106 (17. Juli 2014)

Ist es egal an welche Stelle ich ihn schreibe?


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Juli 2014)

Sollte, im Zweifelsfall trägst du an der alphabetisch richtigen Stelle ein, da die Datei ja zurzeit so geordnet ist.


----------



## PcJuenger (17. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Dein Text[*/SPOILER]

Kannst du deinen Text bitte in Spoiler-Tags eintragen? Das macht das Thema übersichtlicher. 
(wie's geht steht ja oben, einfach ohne das * übernehmen)


----------

